# UK Fiance/Spouse Visa Advice Needed



## KittyF (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi
I have a bit of an unconventional and possibly very difficult situation on my hands, and I need advice on the best way to go about things. There is a 35 year between my partner and me. He is British, living in the UK, and I am South African, living in SA. We have known each other all of four months, and, having met (through a mutual friend) online, have only spent ten days together during his recent trip to SA. We've decided we want to get married, and live together in the UK. Having done alot of research, I understand that there may be several problems in applying for a fiance/spouse visa; firstly, that an age difference as big as ours is frowned upon, secondly, that we have not known each other long, have hardly spent any time together, and have communicated mostly through facebook chat, which means no records. 
I know that this situation looks odd, but we are perfectly sincere. It was a love at first sight scenario. We flirted online, joked about getting married so I could come to live with him, but I as soon as we met in person, we realised that this might be serious. And it is. We are soul mates. He's been home a week now, and I feel I can't live without him one more day. 
So, nothing wrong with bridging large age gaps, and being spontaneous romantics. But I do see that it will be difficult to prove our case. It might look like a sham marriage. Probably it will help to spend some more time together, and he has already offered to fly me to the UK as soon as I can get away. He has a good job and income, and rents a flat that we can both live in, so those things shouldn't be a problem. I am just afraid of this thing turning into a nightmare... which would be just horrid, because despite my worries, I am feeling very optimistic, excited and in love, and the ring is exquisite.
Any advice would be enormously appreciated.


----------



## drjtprice (Mar 9, 2011)

One thing you can do is stop using facebook and start using Skype. That way there is a record of all of your contacts with each other including chats.


----------



## greeneyes (Jan 4, 2010)

Do you work in South Africa? Is there any chance that you can get some time off work and go live in the UK with him for up to six months?


----------



## gwen.tre (Jun 24, 2012)

I can completely relate to your situation, as I am going through very similar case right now. My partner and I met through a friend and we started skyping regular, and grew into pure love. there is a 13 year gap between us but age is irrelavant if you are in love. we are trying to figure out things as well. you can still have records of all facebook contact by going to your messages, as they all save there, even from chat. I do suggest using skype though as there is record of how long you talk to each other and times. I wish you the best of luck and when you get things figured out please let me know


----------



## JStich09 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi KittyF,
I see this is from 2011, so I have to ask- how did it go? I'm going through a similar thing at the moment (my partner is 30 years older) and would love to know if you got your happy ending!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The OP hasn't logged on since the original post.


----------

